# abnehmen an + Dativ



## Fgonzalez

please provide me some examples of the periphrasis _*abnehmen an + Dativ*_ please


----------



## manfy

Hmmm...actually _you_ are the one who's supposed to come up with a sentence!

The only example I can think of is: "Er nimmt an der Haltestelle seinen Hut ab."
That, of course, is not a periphrase!
Where did you get that 'periphrase idea'? Please elaborate.


----------



## Fgonzalez

I´m studying about german verbs with prepositions (Verben mit präpositionen), and the website: "Hispanoteca", mentioned that abnehmen may be combined with the praposition an, but they offer no example and I found nothing about this verb-praposition combination


----------



## manfy

Well, I have no idea what the Hispanoteca authors are aiming for. The fact that they couldn't provide an example suggests that they might not be so sure about it themselves! 

Another example that comes to mind: "Sie hat an Gewicht abgenommen." (with the meaning of the more idiomatic "Sie hat an Gewicht verloren")
This can be seen as a periphrase because the intransitive 'abnehmen' does mean 'to lose weight' by itself, hence 'an Gewicht' is unnecessary. Furthermore, I'd analyze 'Gewicht' as accusative in this sentence.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

manfy said:


> "Sie hat an Gewicht abgenommen."


Maybe this one works:
„Der Sturm nimmt an Heftigkeit ab.“


----------



## elroy

manfy said:


> I'd analyze 'Gewicht' as accusative in this sentence.


 Why?


----------



## manfy

Because I'd ask for this sentence element with "Sie hat an wen oder was abgenommen?", hence it must be accusative or nominative.
The interrogative "an wem?" sounds completely off to me.


----------



## Frieder

I think dative is fine with _abnehmen_. I could image this : „Sie hat an ihrem Gewicht abgenommen” which doesn't sound very idiomatic but it's grammatically OK. But _you_ would say „sie hat an ihr Gewicht abgenommen”?


----------



## Kajjo

Frieder said:


> Sie hat an ihrem Gewicht abgenommen”


No, honestly, that sounds entirely wrong to me.

_ Sie hat zwar am Bauch abgenommen, aber an ihren Hüften wohl eher zugenommen._


----------



## Demiurg

Kajjo said:


> Sie hat an ihrem Gewicht abgenommen
> 
> 
> 
> No, honestly, that sounds entirely wrong to me.
Click to expand...


The question was whether "an Gewicht" is accusative or dative.  I agree here with Frieder (dative).



Kajjo said:


> _ Sie hat zwar am Bauch abgenommen, aber an ihren Hüften wohl eher zugenommen._



"am Bauch" / "an ihren Hüften"  is a (free) locative.  The "an" doesn't belong to "abnehmen".

_Sie hat am Bauch an Gewicht abgenommen._

Similar:

_Der Sturm hat an der Küste an Heftigkeit abgenommen.
_


----------



## Kajjo

Demiurg said:


> Sie hat am Bauch an Gewicht abgenommen.


Kann man denn "an Gewicht abnehmen"?! Das ist doch absolut gar nicht idiomatisch und auch semantisch verdammt sinnentleert.



Demiurg said:


> Der Sturm hat an der Küste an Heftigkeit abgenommen.


Das ist wohl ein idiomatisches Beispiel.



Demiurg said:


> The question was whether "an Gewicht" is accusative or dative.


The title question waa the following:


Fgonzalez said:


> some examples of the periphrasis _*abnehmen an + Dativ*_


----------



## berndf

manfy said:


> The interrogative "an wem?" sounds completely off to me.


_An wem_ is no more and no no less off than _an wen_; only _as was _makes sense. This question-trick doesn't help us in this case. Semantically, I could only envisage dative here. I can't think of any interpretation where accusative could make sense. If you tried to interpret _Gewicht _in _Sie hat an Gewicht abgenommen_ as accusative this would mean that she slimmed and what she lost she gave to _Gewicht_, which is absurd.


----------



## Gernot Back

See here:


			
				Elektronisches Valenzwörterbuch; EVALBU said:
			
		

> *abnehmen an 13*
> 
> *• *Ksub: NP im Nom/ProP im Nom/GWS
> *• *Kprp: _an_ +Dat [NP ohne Artikel]


 http://hypermedia.ids-mannheim.de/call/public/leser.artikel?v_id=400185&v_ansicht=L&v_lesart=13


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> Kann man denn "an Gewicht abnehmen"?! Das ist doch absolut gar nicht idiomatisch und auch semantisch verdammt sinnentleert.


Schon wieder eine von deinen apodiktischen Aussagen. 

(4) Wenn Sie Ihr Herz schonen wollen, müssen Sie unbedingt an Gewicht abnehmen. 
Und hier - Ich habe schon einiges an Gewicht abgenommen,
hier - Innerhalb zwei Monaten hatte er 28 Pfd. _an Gewicht abgenommen_. 
hier - Je mehr _an Gewicht abgenommen_ wird, desto mehr Muskelmasse wird abgenommen
hier - Die Substanz war bei 100° 2 Stunden lang getrocknet worden und hatte nichts mehr _an Gewicht abgenommen_.
und, und, und ....

Ich würde es zwar auch nicht sagen, aber "_absolut gar nicht idiomatisch"_ kann man das nicht nennen.


----------



## Hutschi

Sie hat an den Hüften abgenommen.
Die Flut hat an Stärke abgenommen.
Der Krimi hat an Spannung mehr und mehr abgenommen.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Sie hat an den Hüften abgenommen.
> Die Flut hat an Stärke abgenommen.
> Der Krimi hat an Spannung mehr und mehr abgenommen.


Das erste der drei Beispiele gehört hier nicht rein.


----------



## Alemanita

Fgonzalez said:


> please provide me some examples of the periphrasis _*abnehmen an + Dativ*_ please





Gernot Back said:


> See here:
> 
> http://hypermedia.ids-mannheim.de/call/public/leser.artikel?v_id=400185&v_ansicht=L&v_lesart=13



Sehr interessant, Gernot! 
Daraus zitiert:
*Strukturbeispiel: *jemand/etwas nimmt an etwas ab
*Im Sinne von:* jemand/etwas verliert an etwas

Interessant wäre auch die Diskussion:
- wann kann man "verliert an etwas" statt "nimmt an etwas ab" verwenden.
MMn nicht immer, z.B. "verliert an Boden"

Im Hinterkopf habe ich auch noch einen etwas altertümlichen Spruch im Sinne von: Manche Menschen altern wie die Ochsen: sie nehmen an Gewicht zu aber an Verstand ab.


----------



## Hutschi

Hutschi said:


> Sie hat an den Hüften abgenommen.
> Die Flut hat an Stärke abgenommen.
> Der Krimi hat an Spannung mehr und mehr abgenommen.



_*abnehmen an + Dativ*_
_



			berndf: Das erste der drei Beispiele gehört hier nicht rein.
		
Click to expand...

_
Hallo, Bernd,
danke für den Hinweis.
Es hat aber genau die gefragte Struktur: an + Dativ.
Es ist ein Beispiel für diese Struktur. Deshalb verstehe ich nicht, wieso es nicht dazu gehört.

Kannst Du es bitte etwas näher erläutern? 

Würde es dazu gehören bei "Sie hat an Bauch und Hüften abgenommen"? Geht es um den Artikel?

Fgonzalez hat leider keinen Kontext angegeben.


----------



## Gernot Back

Hutschi said:


> Es hat aber genau die gefragte Struktur: an + Dativ.
> Es ist ein Beispiel für diese Struktur. Deshalb verstehe ich nicht, wieso es nicht dazu gehört.


Die Frage in deinem ersten Satz wäre: _Wo nimmt sie ab? (an den Hüften)_
In deinen beiden anderen Sätzen ist sie: _Wo*ran* nimmt sie/er ab? (an Stärke _bzw._ an Spannung)_
Im ersten Satz hat das _an _eine lokale Bedeutung, in den beiden anderen Sätzen eine partitive.


----------



## Hutschi

Das stimmt. Es ist wesentlich Darauf müssen wir hinweisen. (Implizit ziehen sich beide Formen durch die Beiträge.)

Wir haben also  / we have two different cases:
_
abnehmen an + Dativ_:

1. partitive Bedeutung (an Gewicht usw.) (woran + Dativ) (partitive meaning)
2. lokale Bedeutung (an den Hüften usw.) (wo + Dativ)  (local meaning) (see also _Kajjo, # 11_)

Ich hätte es genauer erklären sollen.

edit:
The local meaning requires an article, except in forms like "an Bauch und Hüfte" (or is this a partitive form then?).
The partitive meaning has no article.

Demiurg #10 uses both forms in one sentence: _Sie hat am Bauch (local) an Gewicht (partitive) abgenommen.

PS: Was ist "Er nimmt seinen Hut ab"? (it is accusative, of course, but manfy gave it in #2)_


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> Ich würde es zwar auch nicht sagen, aber "_absolut gar nicht idiomatisch"_ kann man das nicht nennen.


Nur weil manche bei Wendungen danebengreifen, bedeutet das doch nicht, dass es gutes Deutsch ist. Vermischte oder falsch angewendete Redewendungen kann man jede Menge im Netz finden. Das macht sie definitiv aber nicht idiomatisch oder korrekt. 


JClaudeK said:


> Schon wieder eine von deinen apodiktischen Aussagen.


Deine ad hominem-Angriffe kannst du dir sparen. Das zieht nur das Niveau dieses Forums runter.


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> Vermischte oder falsch angewendete Redewendungen kann man jede Menge im Netz finden.


Die Belege stammen nicht "aus dem Netz", sondern aus (ernstzunehmenden) Quellen, z.B. Büchern (u.A. aus Medizinbüchern).


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Nur weil manche bei Wendungen danebengreifen, bedeutet das doch nicht, dass es gutes Deutsch ist.


Ich verstehe Dein Problem mit Konstrukt nicht richtig. Es ist im Grunde ein ganz normales partitives _an_-Adverbial und ich kann nicht nachvollziehen, warum zwischen _abnehmen_ und _zunehmen_ hier ein fundamentaler Unterschied bestehen sollte.

Jean-Claudes Belegstellen halte ich für durchaus valide und widerlegen zumindest die Aussage, die Konstruktion sei _absolut gar nicht idiomatisch_. Hättest Du von _weniger idiomatisch _gesprochen, könnte ich (und vielleicht auch Jean-Claude) Dir wohl folgen.

Wenn man _an Gewicht abgenommen_ und _an Gewicht zugenommen _in Google Ngram Viewer vergleicht (wo nur reguläre Veröffentlichungen eingehen und nicht irgendwelche Vorkommen im Netz), so erkennt man schon einen deutlichen Abstand, letzteres ist so etwa Faktor drei häufiger, aber auch damit lässt sich die in der Tat etwas apodiktisch wirkende Aussage _absolut gar nicht idiomatisch_ nicht rechtfertigen.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Hättest Du von _weniger idiomatisch _gesprochen, könnte ich (und vielleicht auch Jean-Claude) Dir wohl folgen.


Genau.


----------



## Kajjo

Man kann Gewicht verlieren oder gewinnen, man kann abnehmen oder zunehmen, aber man kann nicht an Gewicht abnehmen. Das ist einfach falsches Deutsch, das manch einem unterrutschen mag, aber unsinnig ist und bleibt es.


----------



## Hutschi

Laut Duden ist es möglich. Man kann _dick werden_, das bedeutet: _an Gewicht zunehmen_. (partitive Verwendung). Eventuell wird es in diesem Zusammenhang auch euphemistisch verwendet. (Vergleiche:_ Ich nehme an Gewicht zu. -- Ich werde dick._)

Duden | dick werden | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Synonyme

Ich denke, es hängt von der Gegend und von der Stilebene ab, ob es verwendet wird.

(_An Gewicht abnehmen _ist nicht extra erwähnt, hier hilft aber Analogie.)

In "gebildeten Kreisen" wird es vielleicht nicht verwendet. Das ist aber kein Kriterium. Niemand sagt, dass man gebildete/gestelzte/eingeschränkte Sprache verwenden muss.

Nötig ist eingeschränkte Sprache vor allem in Fachtexten. Hier sind auch klare Definitionen erforderlich.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Das ist einfach falsches Deutsch...
> unsinnig ist und bleibt es.


Nee, eigentlich nicht. Die Logik, nach der das möglich ist, ist nachvollziehbar, auch wenn Du sie für Deinen persönlichen Sprachgebrauch ignorierst, was Dir unbenommen bleibt. Sie wird aber durch hinreichend viele, auch gebildete, Sprecher akzeptiert und kann damit weder als "falsch" noch als "unsinnig" gelten.


----------



## bearded

Ich möchte wissen, ob diese Wendung auch möglich (obwohl sicherlich nicht idiomatisch) und verständlich  ist:
_An dieser Diät (= durch diese Diät/bei dieser Diät) habe ich 10 Pfund abgenommen._
Wenn ja, dann wäre dies ein weiterer Gebrauch von ''abnehmen an + Dativ''.
Danke.


----------



## berndf

Ich würde das nicht verstehen.


----------



## bearded

An dieser Krankheit ist er gestorben
An dieser Diät nehme ich X Kilo ab / verliere ich X Kilo

Ist wirklich keine Analogie möglich?


----------



## berndf

_Mit dieser Diät habe ich x kilo abgenommen. 
An_ passt hier nicht.

_An etwas sterben _ist eine feststehende Verbindung.


----------



## bearded

Ich verstehe. Danke, berndf.


----------



## Alemanita

_Ich habe bereits 12 kg abgenommen_. (Hier ist der Bezug klar: es geht um Gewicht)
Aber ein Satz wie:
_Ich habe nicht nur an Gewicht, sondern auch an Umfang abgenommen._
ist nicht nur richtig hinsichtlich der Grammatik, sondern auch idiomatisch, sowie:
_Gott sei Dank haben jetzt auch meine Gelenkschmerzen an Intensität abgenommen.
_
LG.


----------



## Hutschi

Hallo, noch ein kleiner Hinweis.
Nicht verwechseln:
Die sehr ähnliche umgangssprachliche Form: _Er nimmt an die 5 Pfund ab. _hat eine völlig andere Bildung.
"An die" ist eine feste Wendung und bedeutet "etwa/ungefähr". (Pfund ist offiziell veraltet, wird aber umgangssprachlich noch oft genutzt.)


----------



## bearded

Danke, Alemanita und Hutschi. Der Inhalt Eurer Hinweise (falls an mich gerichtet) war mir aber schon bekannt. Ich sehe ein, dass mein Versuch, einen neuen Gebrauch von ''abnehmen an + Dativ'' in die deutsche Sprache einzuführen, zwangsweise scheitern musste.


----------

